# Aale lebend hältern



## Elfredo82 (23. April 2009)

Hallo Boardies, 

ich habe mir vorhin die DVD zum aktuellen Blinker angesehen, 
da geht es um das Thema Aalfang.
O.k wie dem auch sei, der Angler der im Video seine Methoden vorstellt, hältert die Aale nach dem Fang lebend in einer Art Köderfischeimer.
Gut möglich das dies in seinem Bundesland (im Norden) erlaubt ist, was ich ja nicht genau sagen kann, aber es kommt noch besser, die Aale die den Haken zutief geschluckt habe schneidet er sammt Hacken ab, und hältert diese ebenfalls lebend.

Ist das in Ordnung so???

kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen.

Gruß vom Fred


----------



## heldenburg (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

Also erstmal würde ich sagen ist das Hältern von Aalen nicht schlimm, da sie ja verglichen mit anderen Fischen eine extreme Schleimschicht habe 
und sie sich deswegen wohl kaum beim hältern in einem Eimer verletzen würden. 

Auch müssten sie den niedrigen Sauerstoff Gehalt gut aushalten, da Aale ja auch bekanntlich in feuchten Nächten kurze Strecken an Land zurücklegen können.

Das mit dem Abschneiden eines zu tief geschluckten Hakens ist bei Aalen die schonenste Methode da Aale den wieder "auswachsen" können.

Nur eins versteh ich net will er die Aale wieder reinsetzen oder wozu hältert er sie?


----------



## Elfredo82 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

Ich kann es nicht zu 100% sagen , es machte mir aber den Anschein das er diese auch verwerten wollte.
Vielleicht wollte er sie damit länger frisch halten ;+

Gruß vom Fred


----------



## Patrick_87 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

nach 2 - 3 tagen ist glaub ein geschluckter haken beim aal wieder draussen!


----------



## Elfredo82 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

Das mit dem Hacken ist ja echt krass, wußte ich bis Dato nicht.

Ich kann mir halt nur nicht vorstellen das es erlaubt ist den noch lebenden Fisch mit einem *geschluckten Hacken* zu hältern. 

Gruß Fred


----------



## Bushmaster3k (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

wie soll denn der geschluckte haken in 2-3 tagen wieder draussen sein ???


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

du kannst jeden raubfisch hältern weil raubfische den haken rausschleudern und wenn du aale hälterst nimm kein wasser sondern fuechtes gras. weil aale orinieren und dann an ihrer eigenen p***e zu grunde gehn deshalb nases grass.


----------



## Bushmaster3k (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

wie lange kannste die denn dann auf nassem gras hältern ???(klingt echt n bissel komisch)


----------



## tenchhunter (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

Also der Tipp vom K@rpfen@ngler ist echt'n bissl strange........................dann lieber gleich töten indem man die wirbelsäule kurz hinterm Kopf mit nem messer o. Aaltöter durchtrennt


----------



## Stachelritter86 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

Tiefgeschluckte-Haken rausschleudernde Raubfische? Aal schädigt sich selbst durch seine Ausscheidungen? Gras als Aalhältermöglichkeit? 

Ganz ehrlich... Das glaub ich erst, wenn du mir ne Quelle genannt hast @ K@rpfen@ngler....


----------



## gründler (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

Aale würgen Haken nach paar stunden bis tagen aus,das ist schon seit Jahrhunderten bekannt.

Zum Hältern es gibt Schlammgewässer da muß man sie nach fang hältern unter frischen Wasser,da sie sonst ungenießbar sind.

lg


----------



## girgele (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*



tenchhunter schrieb:


> Also der Tipp vom K@rpfen@ngler ist echt'n bissl strange........................dann lieber gleich töten indem man die wirbelsäule kurz hinterm Kopf mit nem messer o. Aaltöter durchtrennt


 

genau so würd ich es auch sagen #6


----------



## The_Pitbull (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

Hi hab schon mehrer Aale gehältert die ihre Haken wieder ausgespuckt haben also ist das nix neues.Und zum falls nicht haben die so eine starke Magensäure die den Haken Zersetzen.Gruß Pitti


----------



## TRANSformator (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*



K@rpfen@ngler schrieb:


> du kannst jeden raubfisch hältern weil raubfische den haken rausschleudern und wenn du aale hälterst nimm kein wasser sondern fuechtes gras. weil aale orinieren und dann an ihrer eigenen p***e zu grunde gehn deshalb nases grass.



Wie bitte? Soll das witzig sein oder ist das dein Ernst?

Um das mal klar zu stellen:

1. hat der Aal wie schon gesagt eine recht ausgeprägte Schleimschicht, die ihn gut schützt.
2. hat der Aal winzig kleine Schuppen, die durch die Schleimschcht gut geschützt sind, d.h. äußere Verletzungen treten nicht so schnell auf wie bei Weißfischen.
3. kann der Aal einen Teil seines Sauerstoffbedarfs über die Haut aufnehmen, so dass er länger als die meisten anderen Fische außerhalb des Wassers überleben kann. Aber nciht so lange, dass man ihn auf dem Gras hältern könnte......
4. Einen geschluckten Haken kann man beim Aal kaum entfernen, ohne ihn dabei noch schwerer zu verletzen. Ein Aal am Haken dreht sich sehr gern um sich selbst, was dabei mit dem Haken im Aal passiert, kann sich jeder vorstellen, deswegen würde ich einen geschluckten Haken auch immer kurz abschneiden. Der Aal packt das, wenn er anderweitig fit ist.

Der Redakteur vom Blinker hältert übrigens im Eimer, weil das Töten der Aale am Wasser relativ kompliziert und auch nicht ganz ungefährlich ist.......Da ist schon so mancher Aal entkommen. Außerdem dauert das Töten des Aals länger, als wenn er den nur kurz in den Eimer gibt, so ist die Rute schneller wieder im Wasser.

Ich mache das genauso.....Die Aale kommen in den mit Wasser gefüllten Eimer und werden dann am Ende des Angelausflugs Zuhause schnell mit dem Aaltöter getötet.

Gruß


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*



K@rpfen@ngler schrieb:


> du kannst jeden raubfisch hältern weil raubfische den haken rausschleudern und wenn du aale hälterst nimm kein wasser sondern fuechtes gras. weil aale orinieren und dann an ihrer eigenen p***e zu grunde gehn deshalb nases grass.


Wer hat Dir das erzählt?


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*



K@rpfen@ngler schrieb:


> du kannst jeden raubfisch hältern weil raubfische den haken rausschleudern und wenn du aale hälterst nimm kein wasser sondern fuechtes gras. weil aale orinieren und dann an ihrer eigenen p***e zu grunde gehn deshalb nases grass.




Alter Falter!#r


Ich kenne eigentlich nur einen Aal der pissen kann.
Und das ist Meiner!|muahah:

Wo hast du denn bitte gelernt, dass Aale pissen?
Und dann noch in nassen Gras hältern...
Du bist echt DER Kracher!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

Das mit dem Rauswürgen des Hakens mag in vielen Fällen funktionieren. Wenn der aber irgendwo in den Eingeweiden sitzt, am besten noch im Herz, wird der Aal zwangsläufig sterben. Ein Aal ist zwar hart im Nehmen, aber einen Herzstillstand überlebt auch er nicht.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

Der Tippgeber hat ja das mit den Haken ja allgemein auf Raubfische bezogen... Also ich hab nur während des Drills gesehen, das Räuber einen Haken herausschleudern können. 
;-) Dann hab ich aber meistens immer ziemlich doof geschaut!

beste Grüße

Markus 

PS: Lieber K@rpfen@ngler, nenn uns doch die Quelle! Wer erzählt sowas!


----------



## Heilbutt (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

Also so ganz abwegig ist das mit der Pisse glaub ich nicht.
Das hat mir von langer Zeit mal jemand von einem Fischgeschäft erzählt, bei dem ich mir als Kind immer die Nase an der Schaufensterscheibe plattgedrückt hatte.
Dort wurden früher alle möglichen Fischarten noch in Aquarien gehältert, die nur mit Lufteinströmern versehen waren - nur das Becken mit den Aalen nicht - die hatten nen geringen aber stetigen Frischwasserzulauf, und zwar genau aus diesem Grund!:m

Auch Teil 2 der Frage kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen:
Da ich, wenns aalmäßig mal läuft, die Aale auch manchmal
mit Haken bis zu 24 Stunden hältere, und am folgenden Tag
bei 3 von 4 Fischen die Haken - fragt mich nicht wie - am
Behälterboden liegen, kann ich auch nur sagen, daß die Aale
das irgendwie schaffen sie loszuwerden!!!|kopfkrat

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Die Stulle (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

Wenn ihr eure Aale lebend im Eimer packt dann macht aber immer einen Deckel drauf, sonnst sind sie wech.

Aale dürfen am leben gehalten werden, auch wenn sie den Haken verschluckt haben.


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (24. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

leute es wurde wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen das der aal ein säure ähnliches orin hat deshalb im nassen gras hältern der haken wird nach ein paar stunden bzw tagen ausgewürgt könnt ihr von mir aus alle im internet nachlesen. die infos habe ich vom vdsf vorsitzenden und team anglern und ich denke die wissen besser darüber bescheid alls ein paar leute hier im forum!


----------



## Stefan6 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

Das Aale den Haken wieder los werden hab ich selber festgestellt.Hab früher meine Aale auch lebend mit genommen im Eimer mit Wasser.Da ist nie ein Aal bei kaputt gegangen.(Ansonsten wären ja die Aale die früher in Regentonnen zum sauber schwimmen gehältert worden auch eingegangen)Geschluckte Haken lagen ab und an sogar schon im Eimer als ich damit zuhause ankam.


----------



## Lautertaler (24. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

Schaut mal hier, funktioniert richtig gut. Und es ist meiner Meinung nach eh am besten die Aale zuhause zu töten!


----------



## Reisender (24. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

Aal kann man Hältern in einem Becken was mit Sauerstoff ausreichend Belüftet wir. Das auch über Wochen oder auch Monate, wenn man auch mal das Wasser wechselt und sie pflegt wie ein Aquarium.....auch nehmen Aale in der Gefangenschaft auch Nahrung auf, so wie kleine Fische oder auch Tauis...

Der Haken, kommt wie schon gesagt von selber wieder raus, wie auch immer der Aal das macht. Der Aal ist einer der besten Überlebendkünstler die es gibt, aber auch er ist ein Tier uns sollte auch so behandelt werden.

In Gras zu legen ist ein fehler, auch wenn viele Angler es schon gemacht haben um ihnen Feuchtigkeit zu geben, aber man bedenke, die Schleimschicht nutzt sich beim Reiben an dem Gras ab und er wird Sterben und oder sich Verletzten.

Stell dir doch einfach vor wenn man dich in eine Zimmer steckt und hin und wieder das Fenster geöffnet wird damit du dein gestank nicht mehr riechen musst. Genauso ist das mit dem Wasser, magst du in der Badewanne liegen wo das Wasser schon 1 Woche lang mit deinem Gestank verseucht ist und du mußt darin schwimmen ??

Hier sind Tausend fragen wie, was, wer, warum, muß, hat, kann, hatte, und warum fragt man das !!

Dein Leben ist auch das Leben der Tiere, und so wie alle anderen, nur du kannst sagen....Ich bin froh das man mich schnell tötet, nur du kannst sagen bin ich froh das ich gefangen und im sauberen Wasser weiter leben kann, nur du kannst sagen wenn man mich fängt dann möchte ich es so haben........................


Damit möchte ich sagen, wenn und wie, mach es so wie du es für dich selber haben möchtest. Und wenn du deinen nächsten Fisch fängst, dann frage dir selber was du nun machst. Und wenn du ihn hälter möchtest, dann mach es so wie du es selber magst. Oder Schlag ihn ab und esse ihn.......

Hier in Deutschland Verrotten Tonnen von Fisch im Kühler, warum auch immer. Nur sollte das nicht das Ziel sein warum man Fischen geht, sondern weil man ein Hobby hat. 

Und jeder der fischen geht, sollte sich der Verantwortung bewußt sein ob er einen Fisch tötet oder wieder schwimmen lässt. Oder ob er einen Freund braucht.............


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*



K@rpfen@ngler schrieb:


> leute es wurde wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen das der aal ein säure ähnliches orin hat deshalb im nassen gras hältern der haken wird nach ein paar stunden bzw tagen ausgewürgt könnt ihr von mir aus alle im internet nachlesen. die infos habe ich vom vdsf vorsitzenden und team anglern und ich denke die wissen besser darüber bescheid alls ein paar leute hier im forum!


Sicher haben Aale wie alle Fische gewisse Ausscheidungen, aber großer Käse ist die Theorie das man Aale in nassem Gras hältern sollte damit sie nicht an ihrem eigenen URIN verenden.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

@ K@rpfen@ngler:

Wieviel müsste den so ein Aal ausscheiden, um sich während der doch recht kurzen Hälterzeit selbst zu vergiften? Und eine wissenschaftliche Quelle würde mich immer noch sehr interessieren...

Das Aale den Haken herauswürgen können wurde nie bestritten. Du hast jedoch in Deinem Post argumentiert: 

Zitat von *K@rpfen@ngler* 

 
 				du kannst jeden raubfisch hältern weil raubfische den haken rausschleudern

also ich hab noch keinen Hecht/Zander/Wels gesehen, der einen tiefsitzenden Haken herausschleudern konnte. 


beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (24. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

ich habe selber schon hechte und zander in meiner badewanne kurz gehältert nach einer stunde ging ich wieder rein und da lag ein spinner in meiner badewanne (nicht von mir) das werden dir auch viele andere leute bestätigen können die einen hecht oda zander schon gehältert haben. mit wels weiß ich nich hab noch keinen gefangen! und wenn ihr mal googlet oder änliches wisst ihr das aale am eigenen urin zu grunde gehen können. im gewässer wird das orin abgebaut oder wenn ihr zu hause eine filteranlage habt geht das auch. aba mir wurde das vom lehrgangsleiter team angler und vom vdsf so gesagt dases besser ist aale in nassem gras zu hältern


----------



## Quappenjäger (24. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*



K@rpfen@ngler schrieb:


> ich habe selber schon hechte und zander in meiner badewanne kurz gehältert nach einer stunde ging ich wieder rein und da lag ein spinner in meiner badewanne (nicht von mir) das werden dir auch viele andere leute bestätigen können die einen hecht oda zander schon gehältert haben. mit wels weiß ich nich hab noch keinen gefangen! und wenn ihr mal googlet oder änliches wisst ihr das aale am eigenen urin zu grunde gehen können. im gewässer wird das orin abgebaut oder wenn ihr zu hause eine filteranlage habt geht das auch. aba mir wurde das vom lehrgangsleiter team angler und vom vdsf so gesagt dases besser ist aale in nassem gras zu hältern


 

würde ich die prüfung noch mal machen und denn erzähle mal welche team angler das waren :m  bei mir schwamm schon ein kleiner aal 1 woche in der wanne da er den haken sehr tief und geblutet hatte . weil er nach der woche noch lebte zurück in teich aber da war kein haken in der wanne :q


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (24. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

probiers aml mit nem hecht beim aal dauerts ein bisgen länger. teamangler=ralf bertram (browning)


----------



## Elfredo82 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

@ all, 
Leute gehen wir mal von folgender Situation aus:
Ich fange beispielsweise einen "untermassigen" Hecht oder Aal, dieser hat leider den Hacken so tief geschluckt das ich ihn nicht mehr schonend entfernen kann.
Dann müsste ich ja "nach Aussage ein paar Leutchen hier" die Schnur so kurz wie möglich abtrennen und den Fisch zurück setzen. 
Das kann doch nicht erlaubt sein, oder????

Und auch das hältern von Fischen welcher Art auch immer mit Hacken im Körper kann doch nicht korrekt sein.

Nur weil ein Aal sowas kann, heißt es nicht das es für ihn keinen Stress bzw, Qual  oder dergleichen ist.
Sorry wenn ich das sage, aber das ist *für mich* ja vergleichbar mit dem fischen mit lebendem Köderfisch.

Was sagt der Gesetzgeber dazu???

Ich will hier keinen Stress provozieren, aber das Thema interessiert mich sehr. 

Gruß vom Fred


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

Das ist nicht nur erlaubt, daß ist sogar vorgeschrieben!


----------



## angler1996 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

da es in der Frage ja zunächst mal nicht um Sinn oder Unsinn ging
Aale Hältern warum (jedenfalls soweit mir bekannt)
1) man spart Zeit, Aal nach Biss ab und in den Eimer und minimiert die Chance des Aales zu entkommen
2) in manchen Gewässern haben Aale keinen guten Geschmack; einige Zeit in klarem Wasser "laufen" lassen und der Geschmack ist oK ( machen Fischer z.B auch mit Karpfen so)
Beides setzt natürlich voraus, das der Aal überlebensfähig ist,  nicht schwer verletzt und genügend Frischwasserzufuhr gegeben ist.Ebenso ein ordentlich dimensioniertes Behältnis. Das hat also nichts mit irgendwelchen implizierten Verletzungen des notwendigen Tierschutzes zu tun.

Gruß A.


----------



## Petri (24. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

@Elfredo
glaub es einfach! so kurz abschneiden wie es eben geht und wieder rein, wenn man den haken mit nem hakenlöser nicht raus bekommt. 
Wird schon stimmen, wenn so viele es hier schreiben!
was meinst ist besser : nem untermaßigen wenigstens die chance geben, daß er den haken von alleine los wird - oder gleich abschlagen oder tot wegwerfen?
wenn Dich jemand mit nem untermaßigen fisch im eimer kontrolliert, dann viel spaß! 
Und einfach töten statt dem fisch ne chance zu geben ist ja wohl blödsinn.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Molke-Drink (24. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

Zu dem geschluckten Haken,hab auch mal ein paar gehältert und nem gorßen Fass.Nach 2 Tagen sah ich dann wie einer meiner abgeschnitenen Haken im Fassboden lag|supergri


----------



## Nobbi 78 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

Hallo
@Elfredo82 Meines Wissens ist das kurze abschneiden der Vorfachs bei Aalen erlaubt. Das ist meiner Meinung auch schonender als nen Schnürsenkel den tief geschluckten Haken mit nem Hakenlöser versuchen zu entfernen.Der Aal würgt den Haken zu 90% nach ein paar Tagen wieder aus!
Gruss


----------



## nibbler001 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

@elfredo:  Nachm Gesetz ist es sogar egal was fürn Fisch das ist. Wenn du z.B. n 10cm Hecht hast der Bildlich am Kotzne ist (Haken bis in Magen und die gedärme beim Drill Rausgezogen) darfst du den eig nicht Töten, sondern musst ihn abhaken und zurückwerfe (eig dürfte er nicht mal beissen#d). (Schleswig-Holstein).

In dieser Situation wird dir aber Niemand was sagen wenn du ihn abschlägst und dann als Futter zurückwirfst. Bzw. liegt da so n bischen im eigenem Ermesse und ausser dir muss es nicht mal jemand mitbekommen.

WEnn es jetzt allerdings so aussieht das der Haken in den Eingeweiden sitzt, die aber noch drinnen sind musst du das vorfach am/im Maul aubschneiden und den Fisch zurückwerfen. Die meisten Fische sind in der Lage den Haken loszuwerden. 

Unterstützen kann man das z.B. auch durch nicht Rostfrei Haken, welche a) billiger sind  b) schneller aufgelöst sind Rostfreie


Zu dem Video selber muss ich sagen das ich mich selber darüber Gewundert habe, denn ich wusste bisher nicht das hier oben im Norden ein Land kein setztkescherverbot hat. DA ich hier allerdings nicht so bewandert bin kann mir ja vll wer auf die Sprünge helfen (S-H verbietet is auf jeden Fall).

Warum wollt ihr eig all n Eimer nehmen, ich persähnlich denke das n Setztkescher die beste Art ist, bei Aalen sind eig sogar diese Draht-Heringskescher (in ner Ordentlichen Größe) geeignet. DAbei hat man eig alle Gefahren ausgeschlossen:

Der wird im Wasser gehälter welches
-Ausgetauscht wird
-Immer Sauerstoffreich ist
-Leicht zu bedienen (Aal einfach mit Schwanz auf die Klappe legen, draufdrücken und der ist drinnen (der Findet auch keinen Halt, so das er wie im Film aussteigen kann)
-sicher verschlossen


Einziger Nachteil den ich sehe:

-Wenn man in nem dreckigem Tümpel angelt kann wird er net in Klarwasser gehältert.


----------



## Parasol (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

Hallo,

die Entscheidung, wie man bei einem Aal mit tief geschlucktem Haken handelt, ist nicht immer gleich und leicht.

Erst muss man ein gesundes Gefühl für die Kreatur Fisch haben und dann nach den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen handeln. Es ist ein Unterschied, ob sich ein Aal nach dem Schlucken schnell ergibt, oder, ob er nach einem harten Anschlag und einem schweren Drill endlich gelandet werden kann. Im zweiten Fall werden die inneren Verletzungen so stark sein, dass der Aal verenden wird. Die Zähigkeit des Aal´s ist der Grund, dass es länger dauern wird als bei anderen Fischen. Dafür wird der Aal aber auch lange Qualen aushalten müssen.

Wie gesagt: Im Zweifelsfall den Fisch erlösen.


----------



## degl (29. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

Auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben:

1. war die gute DVD von Cormoran gesponsort und somit mußte auch mal der Aaleimer vorgestellt werden.
2. einen Aal, den ich mitnehmen will werde ich nach wie vor am Wasser töten.
3. einen Aal, der nach "hartem Drill" gelandet wird, werde ich bestimmt mitnehmen, da es sich bisher nie um einen Untermaßigen gehandelt hat.
 4. Ein Schnürsenkelaal, der den Haken tief geschluckt hat wird von mir mit Haken wieder ins Wasser entlassen, da in"seeeehr vielen Fällen" die den Haken wieder los werden und ich vom Gesetz wegen( find ich voll i.O.) eh verpfichtet bin sie wieder zurück zu setzen

gruß degl


----------



## pikehunter88 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Soll das witzig sein oder ist das dein Ernst?
> 
> Um das mal klar zu stellen:
> 
> ...


 
|good: seh ich auch so , und mache ich auch genau so!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (30. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

Auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben will :

Ich habe eigentlich immer meine Aale noch 1-2 Wochen gehältert , beim Fang eigentlich nur seltenst den Haken gelöst, Fazit :
90% der Aale überleben 2 Wochen und sind quietschfidel, ca 50-60% haben den Haken wieder ausgek..zt.

Die Hälterung erfolgte in einer alten Waschmaschinentrommel ,welche einfach am Steg "versenkt" wurde.

Uli


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. April 2009)

*AW: Aale lebend hältern*

Viele viele Punkte, die hier vermischt angesprochen werden.

Ich kann Aale durchaus hältern. So wie es hier angesprchen wurde, in einem durchlöcherten Behalter ins Wasser hängen - null Problem, da auch Ausscheidungen der Aale ( die haben nur eine Form der Ausscheidung und unterscheiden kaum) sich verdünnen und wegfließen. Der Sauerstoff im wasser bleibt auch konstant.
Wenn ich in einer Nachtsitzung die Aale in einem Eimer mit 1 oder 2 Liter Wasser hältere, verliert das Wasser schnell seinen Sauerstoff und die Aale ersticken. Für diesen einen Zweck ist es sicher dann zu bevorzugen, wenn die Aale in feuchtem Gras gehältert werden, da sie dann Luftsauerstoff über die Haut aufnehmen können ( das geht nicht in abgestandenem Wasser).
Die Haken, die man nicht ohne Probleme aus dem Aal lösen kann, läßt man drin. Ich habe solche Aale in einem großen Aquarium gehalten. Sie sind in der Lage, diese Haken loszuwerden. Sie drücken sie sich teilweise durch die Bauchdecke durch. Nichts passiert. Einen Aal nur deswegen abzuschlagen, weil er tief geschlucht hat, zeigt nur das der Topf wohl wichtiger ist.


----------

